# AC Belt Tensioner Bearing



## Earlybird (May 4, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I have a 1988 Nissan 300zx and I noticed the other day that the belt tensioner pulley for the AC wasn't spinning and the belt was just slipping across it. I'm really surprised it hasn't heated up and caused any major problems! Anyway, I took the tensioner bracket and pulley off and noticed that the bearing inside the pulley was shot. It literally came apart in my hand, bearings everywhere! My question is, does anyone know the part number for the bearing inside the pulley? The autopart stores around here haven't been any help. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The one in my Maxima is a 6301LU. I have no clue what it is for yours, but if you can get me some measurements on it, I'll see what I can find. 
shoot me an email since I hardly ever check this forum..
[email protected]


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a good A/C tensioner I'm willing to give away for shipping costs. I removed the A/C off the Z , that's way I prefer my cars. I also have the compressor and assorted lines and the condenser. Everything worked before it was removed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey never got a reply E-mail from you. Still interested in the tensioner?


----------



## BruceB (May 16, 2016)

Hi Zen, you don't still have that tensioner by any chance do you? I'm also looking for the bracket that bolts to the engine.

Thanks,
BB


----------

